# Thought diabetic on label was illegal



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2018)

You are correct - since 2016!  When was the picture taken?

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/about_us/news/suitable-for-diabetics-food-labels-outlawed-from-today


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 19, 2018)

Picture from internet. I saw them in Tesco today. I said to the missus I ‘m sure that’s illegal. Didn’t buy any obviously was looking for carrot & suede mash.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh and it’s on tesco online shopping website.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 19, 2018)

I have seen it for sale in Tesco as well.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 19, 2018)

They’ve got a website promoting new flavours of diabetic ice cream. Franksicecream.co.uk 
Problem I have is there is no such thing as diabetic ice cream. At my Diabetes clinic no food is off limits. It’s about control insulin ratios and being sensible. Therefore it also comes under the heading of false advertising.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> They’ve got a website promoting new flavours of diabetic ice cream. Franksicecream.co.uk
> Problem I have is there is no such thing as diabetic ice cream. At my Diabetes clinic no food is off limits. It’s about control insulin ratios and being sensible. Therefore it also comes under the heading of false advertising.


Ice-cream can't actually be diabetic - it doesn't have a pancreas!    I'll see what DUK have to say about it


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 19, 2018)

Neither do i but I see what you mean. More false advertising ha!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 19, 2018)

Tesco have finally got rid of their diabetic jam.  They still sell it, but it is now labelled as no added sugar.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 19, 2018)

Still foul whatever they call it.


----------



## Nikki35 (Jan 19, 2018)

Im sure Morrisons sell similar icecream...
It was available around Christmas time. I didn't know it was illegal to advertise it like it!


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 19, 2018)

I see it's on the Waitrose site too


----------



## Radders (Jan 20, 2018)

Here’s a link: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/about_us/news/suitable-for-diabetics-food-labels-outlawed-from-today
If I saw this I would email the store with the link, and contact Diabetes UK to let them know. 
Note it does talk about old stock and the article is from 2016 so I also wouldn’t risk buying this if it has such a long shelf life as that! 
I do recall reading a positive review about that particular ice cream though so maybe not try to get it banned, just re-labelled in case someone else loves it!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 20, 2018)

I’m a perfectionist wrongly or rightly if it’s illegal it’s illegal no ifs or buts. You have to draw a line not find loopholes. Has to be re-labelled. Same as cigs have had to change their packets. Tough change it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2018)

Don't get me going on loopholes!  Now that shops can't charge for using credit & debit cards, they are trying to work around it by calling it a 'service charge'!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 20, 2018)

Just looked on tesco website. Diabetic ice cream comes in at 19.7g carbs per 100g. Tesco value ice cream comes in at 19.7g carbs. Looks like we’ve found exactly what the law intended to do. Stop using diabetes to line your pockets. Tesco value is cheaper but has the same carbs unbelievable.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 20, 2018)

92p for 2 litres tesco value ice cream. You guessed diabetesploitation ice cream £2.20 per 1 litre. So it’s £1 .74 per litre dearer. Defo going in Tesco Monday to point this out.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh dear Tesco, Asda, Morrisons all selling this. Only Sainsbury’s not selling it. Don’t do Waitrose i’m From up north.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2018)

It may be possible that some of the carbs in the Franks ice cream are actually polyols from the sweeteners used.  It should state this on the nutritional label (though not every product does).  The polyols need to be taken off the total carbs as they are not processed by the body.  That's why too many polyols causes laxative effects.


----------



## Davein (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi
We have a local producer of chocolates called Trenance Chocolate in Mullion Cornwall selling no added sugar chocolate bars describing them as 'suitable for diabetics' on their online website.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 20, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> It may be possible that some of the carbs in the Franks ice cream are actually polyols from the sweeteners used.  It should state this on the nutritional label (though not every product does).  The polyols need to be taken off the total carbs as they are not processed by the body.  That's why too many polyols causes laxative effects.



Think they do so what. Loophole again says diabetic not supposed to. As all food is for diabetics. Plus my carb counting course. Total carbs not all this sweetener nonsense . Carbs are carbs whatever anyone says.


----------



## Radders (Jan 21, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Think they do so what. Loophole again says diabetic not supposed to. As all food is for diabetics. Plus my carb counting course. Total carbs not all this sweetener nonsense . Carbs are carbs whatever anyone says.


Actually it does matter if you’re injecting insulin to cover carbs, if those carbs don’t affect blood sugar you could end up with a hypo!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 21, 2018)

Like i’ve Said before local health service. My I.c.e course never went so complicated. Carbs are carbs. Think i’ll Listen to my diabetic clinic.


----------

